# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Bắc >  Sơn Tinh Camp (sontinhcamp), khu dã ngoại, cắm trại. Cách Hà Nội 35km

## hangnt

Là khu cắm trại đầu tiên tại Hà Nội. Cách Hà Nội 35 km thẳng theo đại lộ Thăng Long. 
Sơn Tinh Camp nằm trên một bán đảo, bao quanh bởi hồ nước với riêng một con đường vào đảo. Cây cối nguyên sơ, khung cảnh hữu tình. Được xây dựng theo phong cách Âu, có thay đổi để phù hợp hơn với người Việt Nam.


Sơn Tinh Camp có đầy đủ các mô hình cắm trại, loại trại và các dịch vụ phù hợp với dã ngoại 1 ngày, 2 ngày như: trại đơn, đôi, trại tập thể, trại gia đình tự cắm hoặc cắm sẵn. Thuê trọn hoặc thuê chỗ để cắm trại.

Sontinh Camp cung cấp các trò chơi như: Team building (xây dựng đội hình đội ngũ) cho công ty. Trò chơi liên hoàn cho trẻ em trong rừng. Trò chơi mạo hiểm (leo vách) cho thanh niên, nhóm bạn. Đua bè, chèo thuyền, xem cò, thuyền tham quan hồ, lửa trại, trò chơi lửa trại, karaoke, âm thanh v.v.






Với các món ăn đặc trưng và BBQ phục vụ tiệc, tất niên, sinh nhật, gia đình vv...cùng đội ngũ nhân viên thân thiện, nhiệt tình. Sơn Tinh Camp cam kết làm hài lòng khách hàng đến với chúng tôi.

*BẢNG GIÁ DỊCH VỤ TẠI SONTINH CAMP* 

1	Trại 4 người	12 trại	50.000 vnđ/người	Trại cắm sẵn, túi ngủ, vệ sinh chung

2	Trại gia đình VIP (tối đa 3 người)	5 trại	400.000 vnđ/trại	1 phòng ngủ, phòng khách, hướng nhìn hồ, vệ sinh riêng. Chăn, ga, gối, đệm.

3	Trại gia đình thường (tối đa 3 người)	5 trại	300.000 vnđ/trại	1 phòng ngủ, 1 phòng khách, hướng nhìn hồ, vệ sinh chung. Chăn, ga, gối, đệm

4	Trại tập thể (10 - 12 người)	5 trại	40.000 vnđ/người	Trại cắm sẵn, túi ngủ, vệ sinh chung

5	Trại đôi (2 người)	5 trại	60.000 vnđ/người	Trại cắm sẵn, túi ngủ, vệ sinh chung

7	Trượt Zipline ngắn (35m)	1 dây	30.000 vnđ/người/lần	Đầy đủ dây an toàn, thiết bị chuyên dụng, đai, người hỗ trợ trò chơi

8	Trượt Zipline dài (200m)	1 dây	100.000 vnđ/người/lần	Trượt qua hồ, đầy đủ dây an toàn, thiết bị chuyên dụng, hỗ trợ trò chơi. Thuyền đón.

9	Trò chơi liên hoàn	1 khu	Miễn phí

10	Thuyền phao, thuyền câu	3 chiếc	250.000 vnđ/ngày. 50.000 vnđ/giờ	Tối đa 3 người/thuyền. Đầy đủ áo phao

11	Thuyền tham quan 2 chiếc	500.000 vnđ/chuyến/1 giờ	Tối đa 40 người/tàu

12	Karaoke, âm thanh	1 bộ	800.000 vnđ	Thời gian dùng từ 20:00 - 23:00
1.500.000 vnđ/ngày	Thời gian từ 8:00 - 23:00

13	Bè	4 chiếc	120.000 vnđ/chiếc/ 2 tiếng	Từ 4 - 6 người/bè. Bao gồm: chèo, bè, áo phao. Thời gian: 2 giờ

14	Leo vách đá. (từ 3 khách trở lên)	5 bộ	300.000 vnđ/nửa ngày	Từ 3 khách trở lên, đầy đủ thiết bị, hướng dẫn viên. Không bao gồm phí vận chuyển tới vách. Cách Hà Nội 15km. Cách Sontinh Camp 25km)

15	Cần câu cá	 30.000 vnđ/cần/ngày	

16	Diều	 30.000 vnđ/chiếc/ngày	

17	Bếp nướng	5 chiếc	70.000 vnđ/chiếc/nửa ngày	Bao gồm: bếp, than củi sắp sẵn theo yêu cầu

18	Củi lửa trại	 250.000 vnđ/bó	

19	Thuê riêng trại đôi	 80.000 vnđ/trại/2 người	Không bao gồm túi ngủ, trại được dựng sẵn.

20	Thuê riêng trại 4 người	 120.000 vnđ/trại/4 người	Không bao gồm túi ngủ, trại được dựng sẵn.

21	thuê riêng trại tập thể (10 - 12 người)	 250.000 vnđ/trại/ từ 10 - 12 người	Không bao gồm túi ngủ, trại được dựng sẵn.

22	Địa điểm chụp ảnh cưới	 200.000 vnđ/ngày	

23	Bè kéo giữa hồ cho ảnh cưới	 150.000 vnđ/bè	Gồm: bè, thuyền kéo bè, áo phao

24	Thuê túi ngủ	 40.000 vnđ/chiếc	

25	Xe đạp	10 chiếc	30.000 vnđ/chiếc/giờ	

26	Tổ chức Team building	15 - 20 người	200.000 vnđ/người	Trò chơi liên hoàn, dụng cụ, thiết kế trò chơi, quản trò, trọng tài, thiết bị trò chơi. Phương tiện chơi.

27	Tiệc nướng BBQ	Tối thiểu 10 khách	220.000 vnđ/người	Gà nướng, sườn nướng, cá nướng, bò nướng, salad, hoa quả tráng miệng, cháo gà (hoặc bánh mỳ sốt vang), củi lửa trại. Rượu vang khai vị. Phí dịch vụ.

28	Hướng dẫn tham quan Làng Văn Hoá	 150.000 vnđ	Phí hướng dẫn viên. Vận chuyển tự túc.

29	Sân bóng chuyền	 300.000 vnđ/ngày	Cho giải bóng chuyền được tổ chức 1 ngày
50.000 vnđ/trận	Sân, lưới, trọng tài, bóng

30	Kéo bè chuối	6 - 12 người	80.000 vnđ/người/10'	Bè chuối Zebec, xuồng cao tốc kéo, áo phao. (mùa hè)

31	Team Building	Từ 20 người	150.000 vnđ/người	Trò chơi nhằm tăng cường đoàn kết, kéo dài trong nửa ngày. Khu vực sử dụng cho trò chơi: Sontinh Camp, Làng Văn Hoá, Khu vực dân cư, đồi chè.


_Lưu ý	_

Thời gian nhận trại của quý khách từ 12:30, trả trại lúc 11:30	
Giữ gìn vệ sinh và không gian chung	
Tuân thủ các nguyên tắc về an toàn trên sông nước.	
Giá trên chưa bao gồm 10% VAT.




Cùng khám phá các *địa điểm đi chơi quanh Hà Nội* - *dia diem di choi quanh Ha Noi*

----------


## sting

hoho...mua thu ma duoc di cam trai thi cu goi la tuyet

----------


## Meoluoi9x

ĐƯợc cắm trại ở đây đùng là quá tuyệt
Có cây cối hồ nước xung quanh

----------


## Taeyeon0903

bài viết quả thật là chi tiết và bổ ích
Cắm trại ở đây mới thích chứ toàn phải cắm trại ở trong trường thôi chả thú vị j cả

----------


## iphone

lau lam rui ko duoc dot lua trai.nho ghe

----------


## h20love

hohohooo... thú vị quá nhỉ

----------


## hangnt

*Bảng giá dịch vụ lều trại, vui chơi được áp dụng từ ngày 1/9/2014; áp dụng cho cả ngày Lễ, tết. Giá chưa bao gồm 10% VAT. Mọi thắc mắc, Quý khách vui lòng liên hệ với: sontinhcamp@gmail.com*




*CÁC TRƯỜNG HỢP ĐƯỢC MIỄN PHÍ VỆ SINH, AN NINH, MÔI TRƯỜNG:*
- Người già trên 80 tuổi
- Trẻ nhỏ dưới 6 tuổi
- Người khuyết tật đi xe lăn

*GHI CHÚ:*
- Bảng giá trên có hiệu lực kể từ ngày: 1/9/2014
- Bảng giá trên áp dụng cho cả các ngày lễ tết
- Giá trên chưa bao gồm 10% VAT

*Liên hệ đặt dịch vụ tại Sontinh Camp* 

Sontinh Camp nằm cuối đường Làng văn hóa du lịch các dân tộc VN - tại km số 8 đường Láng Hòa Lạc kéo dài.
Điện thoại VP: 04 6682 2065/ 04 62816115
VPDD: P.305, số 109 Trần Duy Hưng, Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội

*Các trang web vệ tinh của Sontinh Camp:*

teambuilding-hanoi.com
http://sontinhcamp.blogspot.com/
https://www.facebook.com/sontinhcampp

----------

